# Judas at the last supper.



## Captain Picard (May 4, 2015)

Can we infer anything significant about church order and the Ordinances from John 13:30, et. all? To be honest, I read John 13 today and thought of the FV "covenant objectivity" movement.


----------



## Romans922 (May 4, 2015)

I believe Jn 13:30 is referring to part of the passover meal. Dipping morsel into a liquid was part of the passover meal.

So it isn't actually the Lord's Supper there, it is right before the Lord's Supper is instituted by Jesus. See Matthew 26:17-25 (Feast of Unleavened Bread and description like Jn 13:30). Compare that with v.26ff (Institution of the Supper).


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 4, 2015)

I think the following article has been previously recommended.
http://fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/gillespie-judas.htm


----------

